# New to all this



## fireant4 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi

New to all this so all a bit of a haze at the moment.

Only been told in the last week that i have type one so as you can imagine all a haze at the moment.. I'm 34 and very active both at work (fire-fighter) and out of it so this sundden lack of training and energy is strange to me so all going to take getting used to so any info will be welcomed 

Ant


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 22, 2011)

fireant4 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to all this so all a bit of a haze at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Welcome to the group.
I'm sure you will egt excellent practical support from th T1s on this support group.

But Firefighters with diabetes can be discriminated against in the workplace so you might consider getting in touch with Tim Hoy who runs a group that started out defending the interests of diabetic firefighhters......
http://www.irfduk.net/

There is also a report on Firefighters and diabetes by Diabetes UK ...
http://www.rfuonline.co.uk/main/pdf files/Fire_report_07.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ant, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it must be particularly distressing when it might so directly impact the job you love. Hopefully, the link mcdonagh has given will help with any difficulties you might encounter in that respect.

As for diabetes generally, I hope you will be encouraged to learn that it does not need to stop you enjoying life to the full - treatments these days are excellent and diabetes is a condition that can be managed very well. I recently met a young woman who has completed a cycle ride from John O'Groats to Lands End in 9 days and does mountain marathons - she has had Type 1 since childhood. I was diagnosed 3 years ago, aged 49, and have been a runner both before and after diagnosis, so it should not restrict any sport or exercise regime you enjoy.

Have a look in our Useful links thread for some good sources of information. I would particularly recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It is an excellent reference guide to Type 1 covering all imaginable topics in clear and comprehensive detail.

What insulin regime are you on? It is very early days for you at the moment, so try not to worry if things are still taking time to settle down - things will get much better. Please ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly', so if there is anything that is troubling or confusing you, please ask!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Ant


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2011)

One more website that will help - www.runsweet.com - information about all aspects of type 1 diabetes and all sports, not just running.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi fireant. Welcome.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 23, 2011)

A warm welcome from me. 

I'm sure that we're all fired up to help you!

Andy 'just going to get his coat' HB


----------



## margie (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi fireant and welcome to the forum. Hope that we are able to help you as you get to grips with your diabetes.


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ant and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ant

Welcome to my world!  LOL

It is possible to survive quite well, I have no complications that I know about so far and there's no need for you to get any either, but there's a lot tp get your head round and a lot to understand, so take it with both hands and get learning.

Better the Devil you know, than the Devil you don't !


----------



## slipper (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ant, a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*thanks*

Cheers all for getting in touch..

Great to know.. loads of people out there in the same sort of boat! 

Keep the advise coming as i can't get enough right now! 

Starting to take it all on board now and getting to grips with it all! not liking these Hypo's tho! had one while doing some excercise! own fault that one went down to 3.2mml and the ones that worried me i had during the night work up shaking and readings of 3.0.. but the magic of a bottle of coke.. never thought i'd be drinking coke at 5.30pm.. well not sober anyway.

Nice to see so many friendly peeps on this site so thanks again

T


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks*



Steff said:


> Hi Ant and a warm welcome to the forum



Thanks for the welcome..


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks*



slipper said:


> Hi Ant, a warm welcome to the forum.



Thanks for the welcome....


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Fireant (love the nickname!) I'm sorry I seem to have missed saying hello to you yesterday.

I'm glad you are enjoying your time here, picking up tips etc. It makes all the difference in the world having people who understand what you're going through to talk to doesn't it? XXXXX


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for saying Hi to me.. was nice to suprise to see so many replies, means a lot to see so many peeps taking the time..

T


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ant,
Welcome from me too  I'm also new to type one so can't really offer much in the way of advice but I can say that this site is superb for asking random questions so do ask!
Hope you start to get your head around it all soon and the hypo's become fewer.
Take care.
Hannah


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

grainger2b said:


> Hi Ant,
> Welcome from me too  I'm also new to type one so can't really offer much in the way of advice but I can say that this site is superb for asking random questions so do ask!
> Hope you start to get your head around it all soon and the hypo's become fewer.
> Take care.
> Hannah



Cheers Hannah

Thanks for taking the time to say Hi

Yeah finding this site very useful.. and nice to know other peeps are going through the same sort of things.. 

take it your finding it helpful? 

Ant


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes I am - have to admit I've not always been positive about it but the support I've found on here has been great. Amazing how a bunch of strangers take the time to support others who've found themselves suddenly learning everything they need to know about diabetes!

Definitely is nice to know other people have/are experiencing the same things (although not nice they have it aswell!).

Are you able to go back to work soon?

H


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2011)

by positive about it i meant diabetes not the site!


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*..*



grainger2b said:


> Yes I am - have to admit I've not always been positive about it but the support I've found on here has been great. Amazing how a bunch of strangers take the time to support others who've found themselves suddenly learning everything they need to know about diabetes!
> 
> Definitely is nice to know other people have/are experiencing the same things (although not nice they have it aswell!).
> 
> ...



Hey

Work have been good so far?! on light duties till i get my dosage right etc, but my Brain (what little i have) says to get back to it but my body tells me "no" when i try.. 

Yeah it's nice to see so many on this site, as hard to speak to others without the condition about it.. get loads of stick from work
Still trying to get used to this site tho as so many things to look at! i mean messages, members list? lol

I Think we all have to be positive as something from my point of view I can control.. worse conditions out there could have got.. 

Pleased you also have found it useful..

A


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Tim*



mcdonagh47 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the group.
> I'm sure you will egt excellent practical support from th T1s on this support group.
> ...



Hey 

Thanks for taking the time out to reply..

Yeah i have been in contact with Tim Hoy.. Lucky for me he is on the same watch as me.. so he has been sending loads of Brigade info over to me

Ant


----------



## grainger (Nov 23, 2011)

*Ant*

Good to hear you are so positive! Hope you find the site as useful as I do 

H


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Fireant, I'm just the Mum of a Type 1 rather than having it myself.  I have found this forum to be absolutley invaluable.  A warm welcome from me too.


----------



## daisymoo84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Fireant, 

Welcome to the forum! I'm new myself so can't really offer any advice but everyone on here is very friendly and helpful! Good luck with it all


----------



## Copepod (Nov 24, 2011)

fireant4 said:


> Cheers all for getting in touch..
> 
> Great to know.. loads of people out there in the same sort of boat!
> 
> ...



Just one suggestions - something with sugar but no caffeine is probably better for night time hypos eg fruit juice or lemonade. Reserve the coke for keeping in car when you need caffeine and sugar for driving.


----------



## EarlyBird (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Fireant, like you I'm a newbie. You said that you've had some hypo's already - can you feel them coming much in advance and when you treated them did it take effect really quickly?  My diagnoisis happened when i collapsed at work (such a drama queen lol!) and it was because my blood glucose was so high and it was a horrible experience...my point is that I'm really anxious about having a hypo and just want to feel confident that i can manage it and dont dial 999 out of panic!

cheers


----------



## melissaf (Nov 24, 2011)

*Welcome - Im new too*

Hi Ant. I only got diagnosed with Type 1 two weeks ago tomorrow. Im 33. I cant offer you much advice at the moment cause Im only just learning about it all and struggling a wee (Im from Scotland) bit but stick to this forum its helped me a lot in the past 2 weeks just reading about other people's experiences. Its a big mix of emotions and Im already frustrated by the prescription delays and mix ups and going to the hospital but I guess we just have to get used to it. Stay positive - easier said than done I know. Take care xx


----------



## melissaf (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Early bird. I had my 1st Hypo today. I had stayed off work cause I felt a bit ropey this morning. I had dozed off and I woke up sweaty and feeling sick. I took my levels and they had dropped from 9.4 at 9am to 2.8 at 12:30. A carton of orange juice (asdas own nice and sugary) and then some spaghetti on toast (4 slices - felt like I hadnt eaten for days despite having my breakfast only a few hours earlier) and within 20 mins was up at 11.5. It was scary but at least I now know what it feels like. Some doctors actually induce hypos in new patients so they experience the symptoms (I have heard) but I guess now Ive felt one I know what I feel. I was just glad I was at home but it wont be like that all the time but I think the key is to stay calm and know that you can sort it if you do as advised. Take care x


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 24, 2011)

EarlyBird said:


> Hi Fireant, like you I'm a newbie. You said that you've had some hypo's already - can you feel them coming much in advance and when you treated them did it take effect really quickly?  My diagnoisis happened when i collapsed at work (such a drama queen lol!) and it was because my blood glucose was so high and it was a horrible experience...my point is that I'm really anxious about having a hypo and just want to feel confident that i can manage it and dont dial 999 out of panic!
> 
> cheers



Hey Earlybird..

Like yourself i was at work when when i nearly passed out due to high blood glucose levels, maybe on the way to a fire call was not the best time for me to have it.. 
I've only just starting getting my head around all this and as for the Hypo's people on this site with more experience may be able too tell you more.. but i've found the times i've hit low levels is to stay calm! thats one of the main things.. When it happens to me i tend to test my blood/Glucose levels! easier said then done when your shaking! lol but i've had levels as low as 2.0. i tend to have a bottle off coke and amazingly in a few mins i felt fine again. I also now carry the lucazade ? (sorry spelling is not that good) tablets in my testing kit (which i always have on me) as i understand they are very good for instant sugar rush!.. 
Like i said whats good for me others may not find good for them.. but dont panic..

If you need to talk drop me a line as like you i'm very new to this (last week got told i'm T1) so all confusing still.. Some great advise given out on this site from others which helps no end..

Hope you dont have to many more drama's and dont worry about being that drama queen 

Ant


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 24, 2011)

fireant4 said:


> Hey Earlybird..
> 
> Like yourself i was at work when when i nearly passed out due to high blood glucose levels, maybe on the way to a fire call was not the best time for me to have it..
> I've only just starting getting my head around all this and as for the Hypo's people on this site with more experience may be able too tell you more.. but i've found the times i've hit low levels is to stay calm! thats one of the main things.. When it happens to me i tend to test my blood/Glucose levels! easier said then done when your shaking! lol but i've had levels as low as 2.0. i tend to have a bottle off coke and amazingly in a few mins i felt fine again. I also now carry the lucazade ? (sorry spelling is not that good) tablets in my testing kit (which i always have on me) as i understand they are very good for instant sugar rush!..
> ...



Sorry forgot to mention how i know my hypo's are coming on.. Well in my case i start to feel light headed and a bit shaky nand staring to feel hot and sweaty! i have a rough idea then.. but i have had a couple of night time ones to, this is when i wake up shaking and sweating. I always keep some sugar substance next to my bed now in case this happens..

Ant


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Fireant you have to come to a great place for help and support and everyone is so friendly


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 25, 2011)

Belated welcome to the forum from me too


----------



## chantelleharding (Nov 28, 2011)

*hi*

hi, i am a second year student nurse and currently working on patient support groups and illnesses. is it possible if you could talk me through your patient journey?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi fireant.

I've removed your email address because it encourages spammers to 'harvest' emails addresses for unwanted purposes.

Rob


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 28, 2011)

*..*



Robster65 said:


> Hi fireant.
> 
> I've removed your email address because it encourages spammers to 'harvest' emails addresses for unwanted purposes.
> 
> Rob



Cheers for advise!! all deleted! see new to all this..


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 28, 2011)

fireant4 said:


> Cheers for advise!! all deleted! see new to all this..


 
 As were we all at some point ! 

Rob


----------



## imtrying (Nov 30, 2011)

welcome Ant. I hope you get a chance to get on here posting your questions and sharing any thoughts...this place is invaluable. And always great to have other T1s to talk to as well


----------

